# fishfinders



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Im thinking of buying a new fishfinder any suggestions was looking at the lowrance dsi but they got mixed reviews any help thanks


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I just got a hummingbird 597 hd di. I love it. I did a lot of reading before buying and it seems like lorance has really bad customer service. Hummingbird will talk you through any part of the install or if you have any questions on the unit. I know for the longest time lorance was the best but it seems that reviews have hummingbird as the best now


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

What kind of budget are you working with? That's the biggest limiting factor in the consideration of new electronics. Humminbird or Lowrance is kind of like Ford or Chevy. Mostly personal preference, but as said by Nate... I have seen a lot of great reviews for Humminbird units.


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Get a Humminbird side imaging unit. You can add the 360 degree transducer later for the ultimate fish finding tool. Check on ebay for good deals.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Thanx for the sugg. Im looking for sumthing around 500. Humming bird sounds like the best deal


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

If I was you, I'd make sure which ever one you buy, you get the GPS included. I bought a HB596c HD DI and I love it, but it doesn't have the GPS in it. I regret that fact every time I'm out fishing. The HB597 HD DI is the same thing but only with the GPS. I'd go for that.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got to say, just to set the record straight I am a Lowrance guy. I'm not saying they are the best but it is what I buy and what I prefer.
I have owned and used both brands and at times each has there own merits and downfalls.
A lot of guys will tell you that Brand X is best simply because that is what they own and since they haven't had any problems it has to be best. Others will chime in on what the "heard". I'm hear to say both of these brands have very strong followings and loyal customers and both companies have stood the test of time. They are both good companies and both make great products.
So with that said, here's my advice.

1st I would look at what feature(s) are important to you DI, SI, 2D either with or without GPS. 
Next, I would look at screen size. Yes, size does matter and big is good. Big screens give better separation of targets and more clarity.
Color, personally I think color is way over rated. I would give up the color for a bigger screen any day if I were on a limited budget.
Cost- buy the best you can afford. What ever you buy today will be outdated technology when ever you bring it home. However, most guys keep whatever they buy for a long time so make sure you are happy from the start. Even if you have to wait a little bit to get what you really want. I would wait. If money is no object, buy the biggest unit with all the bells and whistles. 

Now once you narrow down what features you want, go see who has the unit with those features. If Bird has what you want, go get it. If Low has what you want go get that. I don't think you'll go wrong with a unit from either brand.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my 597ci hd di, when it works. The first head unit i got had a faulty gps sensor. Im working on my second head unit and its going back to bird this week. They thought i was having issues with the transducer because my 2d was not reading. They sent me a new transducer and it works better than the last, but still not as it should. Bird said there was definitly something wrong with my head unit. All this since may!

Look under the 2d vs down imaging thread. They take great pics and show you all sorts of stuff. If i could just keep mine working id be happy. I would have rather had the 798ci hd because it has down and side imaging but it was 1050.00! too rich for me.


----------

